# Có nên thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp cho thiết kế bệnh viện



## Thuanhailongvan (17/11/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ CHÍNH THỨC VÀ CHUYÊN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP GIÁ RẺ TẠI TPHCM*
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp với công suất 45.000BTU phù hợp cho những không gian có diện tích từ 60m2 đến 75m2 như văn phòng công ty, quán cafe, trà sữa, phòng khách,... Và quả thật, sản phẩm đã mang đến một giải pháp làm mát cực kì hiệu quả dành cho chủ đầu tư. Vì thế, nhu cầu tìm hiểu và lựa chọn máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp đang ngày một tăng lên.

Xem thêm: dai-ly-chinh-thuc-va-chuyen-thi-cong-may-lanh-am-tran-50hp-gia-re-tai-tphcm.html








*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO? GIÁ CẢ RA SAO?*


Máy lạnh âm trần là một sản phẩm phổ biến trong giới điện lạnh, đặc biệt là với công suất 5.0hp thì lại càng được sử dụng và ưa chuộng rộng rãi hơn. Điều này khiến cho người dùng nhìn thì có vể như có khá nhiều sự lựa chọn theo nhiều phân khúc và mẫu mã sản phẩm, nhưng lại vô tình gây ra sự nhiễu loạn và khiến cho họ khó xác định được phương hướng quyết định.




*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Daikin: Liên hệ để biết thêm chi tiết.*


==> Điểm mạnh: Là một trong những thương hiệu đi đầu trong ngành công nghiệp điều hòa, có khả năng làm lạnh nhanh, bền bỉ, hướng thổi gió trong 360 độ, thiết kế nhỏ nhắn nên dễ dàng lắp đặt và bảo trì.



==> Điểm yếu: Do quá nổi tiếng nên sản phẩm thường trong tình trạng cháy hàng, giá thành dường như là cao nhất trong các dòng, nhiều mẫu mã, công suất và nơi sản xuất nên dễ khiến người dùng nhầm lẫn.








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0HP_




*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy: 37.000.000đ - 49.800.000đ*


==> Điểm mạnh: Chất lượng và hoạt động cực kì tốt, ít xảy ra hư hỏng hay báo lỗi trong quá trình sử dụng, mang đến những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất cho người dùng.



==> Điểm yếu: Do không đẩy mạnh quảng cáo nên được ít người tiêu dùng biết đến.








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy 5.0HP được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_




*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Panasonic: 35.500.000đ - 42.300.000đ*


==> Điểm mạnh: Có màng lọc Nano - X giúp kiểm soát mùi hiệu quả trong phòng, thanh lọc không khí và mang lại một không gian tươi mát cho người sử dụng. Thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp mắt, tinh xảo là điềm cộng của sản phẩm này.



==>Điểm yếu: Thời gian gần đây, Panasonic không còn đẩy mạnh quảng cáo nhiều như trước nên ít người tiêu dùng biết đến và chọn lựa.








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic 5.0HP_




*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Toshiba: 33.500.000đ - 40.600.000đ*


==> Điểm mạnh: Ưu điểm nổi bật đó chính là giá thành rẻ hơn so với những Nhật nhập khẩu, vì thế rất được người dân tin dùng. Thiết kế nhỏ nhắn, cách lắp đặt dễ dàng cũng là một trong những ưu điểm nổi trội của hãng.



==>Điểm yếu: Thời gian bảo hành khá ít, những năm gần đây Toshiba cũng không còn đẩy mạnh quá nhiều vào quảng cáo nên Toshiba cũng dần dần mất đi vị trí của mình.











*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp LG Inverter: 35.700.00đ*


==> Điểm mạnh: Nét tinh tế trong hình dáng mặt n ạ thổi gió chính là thứ ghi điểm lớn nhất. Bên cạnh đó, hãng chỉ tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter duy nhất, giá thành lại rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với những thương hiệu lớn khác nên được người dùng thích thú.



==>Điểm yếu: Thời gian bảo hành ít, chỉ có 1 năm, là hàng của Hàn Quốc nên nhiều nguời vẫn không chuộng lắm.








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần LG 5.0HP_




*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Nagakawa: 28.400.000đ*


==>Điểm mạnh: Giá thành rẻ nhất trong hẩu heetsb các hãng máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp trên thị trường, hướng gió thổi 360 độ như Daikin, thiết kế nhỏ nhắn, vuông vắn dễ dàng lắp đặt và bảo trì. Có mang lọc Vitamin C giúp người dùng không bị khô da khi sử dụng.



==> Điểm yếu: Do là hàng Việt Nam sản xuất nên nhiều người còn khá ngfhi ngờ về độ chất lượng của nó.










****Vậy nên lựa chọn hãng nào để thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp là tốt nhất?*


Thật ra không thể nói chính xác đâu mới là thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp dành cho bạn, vì nếu chỉ dựa vào những điểm mạnh, điểm yếu sơ lược của sản phẩm thì không thể nào bao quát được toàn bộ. Vì thế, để có được sự lựa chọn đúng đắn nhất dành cho mình, hãy liên hệ thật nhanh đến chuyên viên kỹ thuật của Hải Long Vân để chúng tôi hỗ trợ bạn trong việc tìm ra thương hiệu dành riêng cho bạn nhé!



*ĐẠI LÝ CHÍNH THỨC VÀ CHUYÊN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP GIÁ RẺ TẠI TPHCM LÀ ĐÂU?*


Không cần phải tìm kiếm thêm về bất kì một đại lý chính thức và chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ tại TPHCM, vì ngay từ đầu khi quyết định click vào bài viết này, Hải Long Vân đã luôn đồng hành và là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất dành cho bạn đây.



Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều *thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ tại TPHCM*, chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm chính hãng từ trụ sở chính cho các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Thạnh, Phú Nhuận, Bình Tân, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Củ Chi, Hooc Môn, Cần Giờ, Nhà Bè, Bình Chánh, ngoài ra tại các tỉnh lân cận như Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Tiền Giang,... Hải Long Vân vẫn sẵn sàng hỗ trợ vận chuyển.



==> Cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO - CQ.



Với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà hàng tiệc cưới, văn phòng công ty, showroom, quán cafe, trà sữa, thậm chí là đến nhà xưởng rộng lớn, công ty sản xuất khắc nghiệt hay hội trường đông người, chúng tôi vẫn luôn hoàn thành và mang đến cho không gian của bạn sự mát mẻ, trong lành nhất.








_Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0HP được lắp đặt cho bệnh viện, phòng khám rộng_



*KẾT LUẬN.*

Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ mang đến cho bạn một dịch vụ cung cấp và thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ và tốt nhất tại TPHCM, cam kết những gì mà Hải Long Vân cung cấp cho các bạn trong bài viết đều là sự thật và được đúc kết từ những kinh nghiệm trong 7 năm làm việc.

Tuy nhiên, mức giá được đưa ra chỉ là tham khảo, vì vậy, nếu bạn cần một mức giá chính xác nhất, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua Hotline 0909 787 022 - Mr Hoàng sẽ hỗ trợ tư vấn bạn 24/7 về báo giá trọn gói, khảo sát và dự toán công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp hoàn toàn miễn phí nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:  https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

